

How do you deal with impatience? - CCCP

This is one of the problems I want to deal with but I cannot find any advice. I'm restless, I have trouble spending more than half an hour reading a book or concentrating on a given activity. I also find it very hard to concentrate while waiting for something to happen. Is thare anyone who managed to deal with impatience? How?
======
menloparkbum
Limit your internet usage. Limit your sugar and caffeine intake. Get at least
half an hour of vigorous exercise, an hour is better. You may have to retrain
your brain to read books. I.e. say "I'm spending 45 minutes reading this book"
and actually do that for 45 minutes.

If the above doesn't work you might have a "medical" ADD problem. This can be
fixed with drugs. However I've seen people have more success picking a career
that works with their ADD, rather than trying to drug themselves into doing
something they aren't chemically suited for.

------
albeit
Learning to live in the moment might help. That means living in your body.

You may want to add meditation or yoga to your life and move away from some of
the electronic gizmos. I think they really have a lot of us overstimulated.

